# Whats the most Expensive drink you have had?



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

This weekend my friend let me try some of his Johnnie Walker Blue label that he got for graduation and I thought it was amazing. I myself would never spend $200 on something that I am just going to drink away. But this was very good and smooth. I was wondering what is the most expensive thing you have ever drank?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That's awesome! My most expensive is not even close. I think my most expensive bottle would be The Glenlivet 18, or Talisker. Both are around $56. The Talisker is definitely worth it. The Glenlivet 18 is (don't hurt me) not much different from the much cheaper 12 year old.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

When I was in Germany I got a bottle of Dom Perignon for my homecoming after a deployment. It was not worth it...my opinion.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree. Dom P. is not worth the price. I much rather have a $40 bottle of Moet White Star. That is what I had for my wedding and I think it is just as good if not better than DP.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I agree. Dom P. is not worth the price. I much rather have a $40 bottle of Moet White Star. That is what I had for my wedding and I think it is just as good if not better than DP.


I may have to try that, if I could find it around here. I did learn my lesson though. I normally settle for an inexpensive bottle of Asti Spumante now.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> When I was in Germany I got a bottle of Dom Perignon for my homecoming after a deployment. It was not worth it...my opinion.


I know absolutely nothing about champagne, so I imagine I would have the same opinion.

I wonder if it would be similar to handing a Swisher Sweet smoking non-cigar aficionado a (insert expensive cigar here) and expecting them to appreciate it the way we might?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I once bought a glass of champagne for $85 for a woman in a bar..........oh nevermind....LOL. A lawyer buddy of mine once poured me a glass of Glenfiddich 40 year old scotch, that he bought in Scotland for $1200.00. It was good, but, I feel more comfortable with a glass of Jack Daniels Single Barrel @ 50 Bucks a bottle


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Grand Marnier 150, technically called Cuvée Speciale Cent Cinquantenaire 
$50 for a shot in a snifter.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I know absolutely nothing about champagne, so I imagine I would have the same opinion.
> 
> I wonder if it would be similar to handing a Swisher Sweet smoking non-cigar aficionado a (insert expensive cigar here) and expecting them to appreciate it the way we might?


Oh so true!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a former girlfriend hurl (ralph, spew, upchuck) about $60 worth of foo-foo martinis. Lesson learned there.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Opus (the wine kind) or JW Blue or Sellecion Suprema or Lagavulin 30.. Hmm, can't think of any more..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> That's awesome! My most expensive is not even close. I think my most expensive bottle would be The Glenlivet 18, or Talisker. Both are around $56. The Talisker is definitely worth it. The Glenlivet 18 is (don't hurt me) not much different from the much cheaper 12 year old.


I agree on the 18<12 year


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I know a guy that paid ten for a bucket of beer. he paid 10k for the dui


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a glass of Courvoisier XO at a restaurant one time. At $28/glass I'm glad I wasnt the one paying. That stuff was really amazing though, so smooth!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hummmm.... I am not a scotch, beer, wine, or cognac drinker. Just never acquired a taste for them. I'd say $12.00 for a margarita. I am perfectly happy what a nice margarita with a little bite of Padron or Gold - SEVERAL of these, might I add....


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I dig the JW Blue as well...and BTW just bought four 200 ml bottles for less $$ than the 750 ml..and ofcourse the 21 y.o. Bushmills, @ $100.

Not sure if I can post a link to where I buy my booze, but the prices are better than the Military Exchanges! PM if you are interested.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

The one right before I proposed to my wife.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

htown said:


> The one right before I proposed to my wife.


:roflmao:...and the one after the divorce


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> :roflmao:...and the one after the divorce


I should have that one next week


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the Grand Marnier Cent Cinquantenaire was it. I got it as part of a tasting at a local restaraunt with the regular Centenaire and just plain Cordon Rouge Grand Marnier. It was unbeliveaby good and made the regular Gran Mamma taste like cheap crap by comparison. I have no idea how much a bottle would cost but, you could probably start a 401K for the price.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome thread!

I don't know what it goes for by the glass (I imagine it's $20+), but I usually have a bottle of 40 year old Taylor port handy for special occasions. But generally I drink from a Taylor 20 or any number of 10 year olds I have.

A friend of mine was able to talk a bartender at high-end hotel out of a tiny taster of a port that goes for more than $100 a glass (I'm thinking it was $300, but I'm not sure). I think it was Kopke 1937. I was not so lucky.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Hummmm.... I am not a scotch, beer, wine, or cognac drinker. Just never acquired a taste for them. I'd say $12.00 for a margarita. I am perfectly happy what a nice margarita with a little bite of Padron or Gold - SEVERAL of these, might I add....


$12 for a margarita? That's just nuts!

I miss my Portland party days, were the going rate for a pint glass-sized mixed drink was $6-$10 depending on where you were drinking. And I'm not talking about the watered down, mixer-heavy drinks you get at a TGI Fridays- all booze. One of those now would probably make me black out! :lol:


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Ardbeg Uigeadail.

About 150.00 a bottle.

The ultimate Islay malt.

Reg


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

This is where I say Im a female, so I cant really say I've paid alot right? HAHA

No no.. let's see. Birthday..JW Blue. Yeah. Blue. Such a purty taste and color.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

MetallibamA said:


> Ardbeg Uigeadail.
> 
> About 150.00 a bottle.
> 
> ...


Hey Reg, I bleeve my 'pusher' has it for $100.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I think mine was a $15 margarita too....oh wait I think I paid $24 for a fish bowl fruit punch....it had ever clear in it and you could easily share it with 4 people and be knocked uncontious but I think I drank it by myself. Oh how I miss my college days.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Darren's Godiva said:


> I think mine was a $15 margarita too....oh wait I think I paid $24 for a fish bowl fruit punch....it had ever clear in it and you could easily share it with 4 people and be knocked uncontious but I think I drank it by myself. Oh how I miss my college days.


glad I'm the only one to admit to drinking a fishbowl solo. 'Cept mine wasn't in college.. it was just last night  or was it 2 nights.. aww crap..


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> glad I'm the only one to admit to drinking a fishbowl solo. 'Cept mine wasn't in college.. it was just last night  or was it 2 nights.. aww crap..


FISH IN OR OUT OF THE BOWL?LOL


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Lessee
$10 for a Corona at Denim & Diamonds in NYC (about 2 years after I spent $0.29 for the same stuff at the one in Phoenix!)
$15 for a Margarita at the Gypsy Bar in the Borgata (AC, NJ)

Also had some Jose Cuervo Reserva de la Familia Tequila ($150/750ml) tho I didn't pay for it...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

If I remember right, it was a $35 shot of Remy XX0. I know it was Remy, but I'm not sure which one since I wasn't the one paying for it!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

paint said:


> FISH IN OR OUT OF THE BOWL?LOL


It would have depended on who was fishing.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I agree. Dom P. is not worth the price. I much rather have a $40 bottle of Moet White Star. That is what I had for my wedding and I think it is just as good if not better than DP.


THANK YOU for saving me $100! I was contemplating on whether or not to get DP or a cheaper bottle of Moet et Chandon for my 20th birthday bash, but the idea of spending so much on something that's going to be pissed out later (or thrown up, depending on how much I drink that night LOL) is enough to make my wallet cry.



CGAR Girl said:


> This is where I say Im a female, so I cant really say I've paid alot right? HAHA


I was just about to say this!  Honestly, Im not sure. Don't really drink any fancy liquor. It will probably be some nice bottle of scotch I procure for my party.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess I'm going against the tide here as I do think the Dom Perignon is well worth it. I personally do not like champagne in general, but Dom is da bomb! Bought my brother a bottle for his wedding, and they are now hooked as well.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

DP is good but overpriced. If you want to pony up a good amount of 

$ Schraumsberg "Iron Horse" is a better value IMHO.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I tried some JW Blue also, it was in a JW collection 4 pack.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Bowmore 30yo, the bottle runs about $300... 
And Balvenie 30yo Cask Strength, runs about $500 a bottle... 
Both were at a friends house. He is a bit of a collector of Scotch... 

Would love to try the Bowmore Black Label 1964, but even finding it much less the cost is nearly impossible...


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Louis XIII....185.00 drank it but didnt pay for it[it's nice to have great friends].


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

The $18 Casa Fuente Mojito I got a couple weeks ago is probably the most I've spent on a drink.

A friend did give me a finger of JW Blue a while back - loved it, but I'll never spend that kind of money on a bourbon. There's way too many more that are just as good for a whole lot less money.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE=aracos;295149]Bowmore 30yo, the bottle runs about $300... 
And Balvenie 30yo Cask Strength, runs about $500 a bottle... 
Both were at a friends house. He is a bit of a collector of Scotch... 

Would love to try the Bowmore Black Label 1964, but even finding it much less the cost is nearly impossible...[/QUOTE]

I've had the Bowmore you are talking about (I didn't pay for it and didn't know I was drinking it till the bottle hit the table)..

The Bowmore Black is an exceptional find.. You will be slinging some serious duckets for that (if you find it). If your friend has it, invite me over!:biggrin:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> I think the Grand Marnier Cent Cinquantenaire was it. I got it as part of a tasting at a local restaraunt with the regular Centenaire and just plain Cordon Rouge Grand Marnier. It was unbeliveaby good and made the regular Gran Mamma taste like cheap crap by comparison. I have no idea how much a bottle would cost but, you could probably start a 401K for the price.


I have seen it priced at $235-$250. My local had it for $169.00 and I have always wanted to buy one because the bottle is hand painted and the stuff is out of this world. It is hard to drink the regular Grand after having that.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

aracos said:


> Bowmore 30yo, the bottle runs about $300...
> And Balvenie 30yo Cask Strength, runs about $500 a bottle...
> Both were at a friends house. He is a bit of a collector of Scotch...
> 
> Would love to try the Bowmore Black Label 1964, but even finding it much less the cost is nearly impossible...


Any friend of yours is a friend of mine! :lol:

I'm short on friends with a good scotch collection. Mine's OK, but nothing terribly exciting. (Well there is that one bottle...) I was spoiled though, I had a friend nearby that had a closet crammed full of scotch. And he was always happy to pour a few. Sadly he moved to England. *sigh*


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

Louis Tre, Pappy Van Winkle 23-year old. I could drink that Pappy everyday if I were Bill Gates (or even Rocky Patel). :biggrin:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I received a bottle of 1990 Dom P for christmas a few years ago. Just fantastic. Considerably better than what you'd get off the shelf for $130 these days, which would probably be the 1999. I'm glad I got to experience it, but I'd glady trade 4-5 bottles of White Star for one of these. White Star is fantastic for $50. 

Other than a few champagne's, nothing else really pricey to report. Yet.


----------



## Beaunehead (Oct 30, 2008)

Since I am a wine geek I have had the pleasure of tasting some really special wines supplied by others at wine events but it is often hard to say what it "would have" cost. I was at an event last winter whereby a local wine collector brought a Ferreira Duque De Braganca Colheita Port 1900 (a rare tawny port). I had no idea of the cost and he was pouring generously so I was happy to take a splash. A gentleman in the group then informed me that the stuff goes for about $1200 per bottle - YIKES. Had to be the most expensive juice I have had. Sadly I would say that I was not really blown away!

cHEERs


----------



## Classyndry (Jun 10, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> Grand Marnier 150, technically called Cuvée Speciale Cent Cinquantenaire
> $50 for a shot in a snifter.


I was once at a company holiday party, and a coworker called me over to the bar. Everyone had snifters full of about 1.5-2oz of GM 150. He handed me one, and then everyone save for me and one other guy took it like a shot. We proceeded to sip ours, and explain that the group had barely tasted a very nice glass of liquor. I imagine word got around about the guy who was ordering GM150 for the entire bar (it was on the company tab, but still poor form). I tried to be a bit more reasonable by drinking whatever red wine they were pouring early in the night, and ordering macallan 12 later.


----------

